# Should I use a bumper protector?



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

Seems there are opposing opinions on the forum.

If yes, what's a good brand. It seems bumper bully is quite popular. Anything like a silver or clear to make it less striking?

Thanks


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

If you lack the skills to drive and park properly then this may be a good idea.


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

For less than a Bumper Bully ($40) you can purchase an inexpensive set of reverse parking sensors (Found these for $30). Install will cost you another $75-100, but in the long run, you retain the look of your car and protect yourself from dinging your bumper.


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

I have no problem parking and never bumper pushed others even when there's as little as 5-6 inches front and back. But that can't stop getting my first scratch by leaving the car on the street for like an hour.

So does bumper protector actually work, or just attract more negative reaction like some discussed here?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

i use this one:

http://www.bumperguard.org/Default.asp?Redirected=Y

i dont think the OP is concerned with him hitting another car... in NYC, people touch park.

my S60R was street parked and the bumper looked like a shotgun went at it from everyone touch parking. people just dont care, they will pull forward till they hit your car then back up.

my car is garaged most of the time, but when i have to street park, i use a protector on the rear. so far no bumper dings.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

If I had a bimmer in NYC, I'd get bumper protection in a heartbeat. I don't worry about me; It's the schlubb who parks in front of me I worry about.


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

obmd1 said:


> If I had a bimmer in NYC, I'd get bumper protection in a heartbeat. I don't worry about me; It's the schlubb who parks in front of me I worry about.


yeah i hate parking in Boston because people just tap your bumpers over and over to wedge themselves into spots.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2010)

had a 3m clear bra - it just did not look right on white peeled it off


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

TopDownInFL said:


> For less than a Bumper Bully ($40) you can purchase an inexpensive set of reverse parking sensors (Found these for $30). Install will cost you another $75-100, but in the long run, you retain the look of your car and protect yourself from dinging your bumper.


The website had Packing Sensors not Parking Sensors. The installation instructions must be hilarious. Site also has about the worst feedback I've seen. Have you received and installed them?


----------



## RNarang (Mar 4, 2004)

Hu99 said:


> If you lack the skills to drive and park properly then this may be a good idea.


You obviously don't live in a city. It has nothing to do with your parking abilities rather the assholes that park in front or behind and use your bumper as a guide on when to stop.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

whoever said:


> Seems there are opposing opinions on the forum.
> 
> If yes, what's a good brand. It seems bumper bully is quite popular. Anything like a silver or clear to make it less striking?
> 
> Thanks


If you park on the street in NYC you should get one.
This city is full of drivers who "park by ear"

CA


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry to resuscitate an old thread. Even if you never park on the street you should have one. I found out the hard way after parking in a NYC parking garage. The attendants park by touch.


----------

